# Using headset - can't hear my own voice



## eamonn123456 (8 Jan 2009)

Using a PLantronics headset for Skype, I can't hear my own voice very well which makes it a bit disconcerting.

I believe there should be a certain level of audio from the mic fed to the earphones, in order that the user can hear some level of their own voice despite having headphones on (as per natural speech) - is that correct?

How can i adjust the levels please?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2009)

Are you sure that you should hear your own voice? Do normal phones work that way? I didn't think so...


----------



## Bonaparte (8 Jan 2009)

Are bboth your ears covered, if so try removing the cover from one


----------



## eamonn123456 (8 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> Are you sure that you should hear your own voice? Do normal phones work that way? I didn't think so...



It;s not a normal phone.  If it were, my ears would not be covered by a snug earphone which blocks the sound of my voice.

I have used a different headset where there has been a feed from the mic to the earphones.


----------



## eamonn123456 (8 Jan 2009)

Bonaparte said:


> Are bboth your ears covered, if so try removing the cover from one



Not quite the solution I want to implement to be honest, i would prefer to use the headset as supplied.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2009)

Does the _Plantronics _manual mention this sort of audio feedback?


----------



## eamonn123456 (9 Jan 2009)

I don't know.


----------



## car (9 Jan 2009)

> Does the _Plantronics _manual mention this sort of audio feedback?





> I don't know.



Can you find out?    

Ive used a plantronics headset for skype conversations and never seen a way to feed a line back to the headset for my vocals.    

Has your headset got 1/8" mic and audio connectors rather than USB?  If so then unless the latest version of skype can throw your vocal line back (havent used it in a while) than its just plug and play.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2009)

eamonn123456 said:


> I don't know.


Have you tried reading it?


----------



## eamonn123456 (9 Jan 2009)

With all due respect, if I had the answers from the manual I wouldn't be asking the questions here.

If anyone knows the answers to my 2 original questions I would find that most helpful.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2009)

eamonn123456 said:


> With all due respect, if I had the answers from the manual I wouldn't be asking the questions here.
> 
> If anyone knows the answers to my 2 original questions I would find that most helpful.


So why did you say...


eamonn123456 said:


> I don't know.


in response to a query about what the manual says on the matter?


----------



## eamonn123456 (9 Jan 2009)

That was because I didn't know.  I haven't got a manual for this item.  When I posted I was hoping for responses from people with knowledge about the topic to help me, not RTFM type responses.

Now, if anyone has any useful answers, please feel free.  I am happy to discuss the original topic but not to get involved in other discussions.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2009)

What model is it?


----------



## eamonn123456 (9 Jan 2009)

I don't know as there is no box, manual, packaging or any indication of the model anywhere on the item.  When I get more time I will try to find out by looking for it on their website.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2009)

Does it look like any of these?


----------



## eamonn123456 (9 Jan 2009)

Resolution in case any one else has the same issue:

I contacted PLantronics and they responded as follows:

"You can increase the feedback by going into the sound settings by clicking on the sound icon in the tray of your start menu.

Put the microphone level on maximum and then go into the application you are using the headset with and increase the microphone level even more in that application, this should give you feedback. 

If this does not work, please reply with information about what application you are using the headset with."

I maxed the mic on Skype settings and now it works, giving me a subtle bit more voice feedback into the earphones which makes the user experience much much better.


----------

